
Lies Google and Facebook Spouted About Privacy Before Congress - dsr12
https://gizmodo.com/the-three-biggest-lies-google-and-facebook-spouted-abou-1844557693
======
tyrankh
Headline is a bit inflammatory, no?

Headline: "Google and Facebook are lying about privacy!" Content: "Ok,
_technically_ they weren't lying"

~~~
notacoward
Exactly. If the author admits that those weren't actually lies, then the
headline itself is a lie.

~~~
Qwertious
There's a distinction between technical truth and being candid. It's like
saying that Hitler was a war hero who managed to kill a key nazi leader -
technically true, but deliberately misleading.

------
justapassenger
“Piss-poor reputation”, “did jack shit”?

This isn’t journalism. This is article written by an angry 14 year old, purely
just for clicks.

~~~
tyrankh
+1, it felt a lot like angry venting suited to a reddit thread more than an
article posted on HN.

------
jimmaswell
The "right to be forgotten" seems at odds with the more fundamental right to
remember things.

------
quotemstr
Going on and on about the privacy implications is a distraction from the more
real and more fundamental problem of corporate censorship. Nobody is harmed by
ad targeting. We are all harmed by censorship.

~~~
xctr94
You don’t need to either/or these 2 concepts. Societies always have some
amount of negative and positive freedoms. In Germany it’s illegal to do the
Nazi salute in public, which is a form of ideological censorship, but there’s
a valid, widely accepted reason for that. On the other hand, privacy is a
Human Right, so there’s also wide consensus as to its value. Violating the
privacy of the masses, in order to sell more products, is not exactly
something that is very defensible because we collectively seem to find it
unethical.

~~~
quotemstr
The question-begging in your comment is astounding. _Who decides_ that a
certain level of public control over individual behavior is acceptable? _Who
decides_ what counts as privacy? I don't really care what Germany does. I'm
not German and I didn't vote for the EU's GDPR or Germany's speech laws. And
there sure as hell isn't a broad consensus in the US that tech censorship is
okay despite activists trying to pretend that there is.

